#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Roland V-Mixer M200i

## MusicSupport

Zojuist op een persconferentie in Japan gelanceerd: Roland M-200i V-Mixer

UPDATE: Officiele website info: http://www.rolandsystemsgroup.eu/du/...onsoles/M-200i

De nieuwe meest compacte 32 kanaals V-mixer van Roland met 24 local inputs, 12 local outputs, Aes/Ebu out (eindelijk!), 8x Aux, 4x Matrix, 4x 31 bands EQ en 4 FX (of naar keuze nog 4 maal een Graph EQ) en natuurlijk een REAC port.

Het mooiste van alles, de console is uiteraard met de knoppen op de mixer te bedienen maar tevens met de iPad. De app die vergelijkbaar is met de M480 app (prima persoonlijke ervaringen) biedt meer functionaliteit en volledige control van de mixer. 

Verbinding met iPad niet met inschuifsystemen zoals op de Mackie 1608 maar via een kabel met dockconnector om compatibiliteit te kunnen garanderen.

Officiele publieksrelease op de Interbee vakbeurs in Japan en de website informatie zal ook vast snel volgen.

Video's: 


http://vimeo.com/52909015 (perspresentatie in het Japans)

http://vimeo.com/52918093 (de App)

----------


## vasco

Interessante ontwikkeling, had al wel wat gehoord over een nieuwe Roland maar dit is het eerste dat ik ervan zie.
De nieuwe iPad staat toch al in bestelling, komt er misschien nog een functie bij in de toekomst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

Ik zei toch al dat het mackie idee navolgers zou vinden...  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ze maken echt prima apparatuur bij Roland maar ze mogen wel eens een andere designer aantrekken.....

----------


## ajdeboer

@MusicXtra: 
Gelukkig ben ik niet de enige die dat dacht. Lieve help, wát een lelijk ding zeg!

----------


## nolsmit

Ik ben erg benieuwd wat dit word,ziet er veelbelovend uit.
wat het uiterlijk betreft,het is inderdaad geen schoonheid maar ik vind het wel een mooie uitbreiding op de serie die er al is.
ook had ik een kleine 16 kanaals versie verwacht,een halve m300 voor de kleine gelegenheden met wel de mogelijkheden van de m 300
maar wie weet komt dat er ook aan.
ik laat me in ieder geval verrassen

----------


## frederic

Ik zie er echt de gein niet van in, als de ipad met de connector moet verbonden zijn.

----------


## mrVazil

ik zie niet in waarom alles tegenwoordig met zo'n overpriced ipad moet werken

----------


## MusicXtra

Omdat iedereen zo'n ding heeft, niemand er eigenlijk echt een toepassing voor heeft en nu dus een reden heeft om zo'n mengpaneel aan te schaffen.
Of.... Een reden om eindelijk een Ipad aan te schaffen. :Cool:

----------


## LVG

> Ik zie er echt de gein niet van in, als de ipad met de connector moet verbonden zijn.



Dat hoeft natuurlijk niet je kan dus gewoon draadloze verbinding maken en draadloos werken wat je zelf wilt :Embarrassment: 

Waarom alles met zo"n iPad werkt.. De tafel werkt ook zonder iPad maar me iPad veel sneller
Download de gratis app van de m480 maar eens en stoei daar eens mee. Moet je kijken hoe snel je Eq etc werkt zo snel kun je analoog niet draaien (gain frequentie en q factor) en hoe handig het draadloos mixen kan zijn. 


Lelijk vind ik het persoonlijk niet eerder overzichtelijk en degelijk.
De matrix kun je waarschijnlijk ook nog als 4 extra aux sends gebruiken 

Fijn met vaste aansluiten zodat je niet altijd een multi/ Stageblok mee hoeft te slepen ook ideaal voor tape shows, congres tafeltje, monitor tafel etc Roland kwaliteit en dat voor waarschijnlijk onder de prijs van een x32.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar goed wie ben ik....



Net als de kopers van de Roland een van de mensen die wel een toepassing voor een Ipad heeft. :Wink: 
Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat 90% van de verkochte Ipads als gadget gekocht wordt zonder dat er echt behoefte aan is.

----------


## SH1000

Het filmpje zegt 285.000 yen dus dat zal zo'n 3000 euro zijn.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het filmpje zegt 285.000 yen dus dat zal zo'n 3000 euro zijn.



Correcte brutoprijs. Nu bevindt Roland zich eindelijk in het instapsegment van de eerder fel bediscussieerde 01V96i en Presonus Studiolive en onder het prijssegment van de LS916. 
(Ik hoop echter wel dat dit topic niet op de flamewar uitloopt die ik eerder in het X32 topic las...en gelukkig door sommigen hier keurig met argumenten werd rechtgezet)

@frederic; lezen is een vak. De mixer werkt ook zonder de iPad. Deze maakt het alleen erg makkelijk en wel om de reden die door forumgenoten al zijn aangegeven. EQ pinching is echt handig en snel; fijntunen kan altijd nog en je bent niet meer zo met de specifieke frequenties en Q factors bezig.

----------


## RayM

Je bent dus eigenlijk verplicht om ook een Ipad aan te schaffen, anders is er niet mee te werken. 
Afgaande op dat kleine lullige display wat ik op de foto zie.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Je bent dus eigenlijk verplicht om ook een Ipad aan te schaffen, anders is er niet mee te werken. 
> Afgaande op dat kleine lullige display wat ik op de foto zie.



Ach, die klacht hoor je ook niet over de SiCompact (hoewel je daar via de LEDs onder de rotary's kan zien wat de stand van zaken is) En deze klacht lees ik ook niet over de Mackie DL1608.

Zelfs met iPad is het nog een concurrerend product; ze zouden de iPad erbij moeten verkopen; dan wordt het geheel 500,- duurder (bruto) en is het nog steeds een prijstechnisch concurrerend product met de mogelijkheid om de mixer aan de zijkant te zetten en met je iPad in de zaal te gaan zitten.

Met groter ingebouwd scherm was de mixer duurder in kostprijs en dus minder aantrekkelijk en tablets (los van het merk) hebben wel de toekomst als je het mij vraagt.

----------


## desolation

Het had leuker geweest als je zowel een iPad als een android tablet kon gebruiken. Als het toch met een losse aansluitkabel is ipv slide-dock moet dat makkelijk te doen zijn.

----------


## Roeltej

Alleen..

iPad1/2/3/4/mini en welke dock connector of wordt er een ouderwetsche Apple 30 pins connector en een nieuwe lightning connector meegeleverd?

De iPad2 is nog leverbaar, maar zal waarschijnlijk langzaamaan gaan verdwijnen ten gunste van de mini (leuk ding trouwens) en dan kan je nieuw alleen maar iPads met lightning connector kopen.


Valt de iPad zelf ook vast te zetten? Bedoel, je draait even om en iemand trekt die iPad eruit.. en uh... dan issie weg  :Stick Out Tongue: 


En zo overpriced is een iPad niet, vergelijk hem maar eens met andere topmodellen van A-merken (tab2 van Samsung is niet meer topmodel), zit allemaal in dezelfde range qua prijs.


@Desolation:

Android, leuk, welke versie ga je dan ondersteunen... ? 2+,2+,3+,4+ ? Welk merk? Welke schermresoluties? Welke schermverhoudingen? 
Sommige vrij basic apps krijgen ze al niet voor elkaar om op een breed scala aan Android devices te laten werken... En nu wil je er ook hardware mee aan gaan sturen. Daarbij zijn er bij Android tablets ook verschillende aansluitingen mogelijk.
Krijg je dadelijk pipo's die een 100 euro Bart Smit tablet kopen en het gek vinden dat het niet werkt. Of een nieuwe Samsung, maar die heeft weer een verkeerde stekker...

----------


## renevanh

Wat mij opvalt: geen rotaries. Naja vooruit. Eentje.
Daar is live toch niet mee te werken?! EQ instellingen, gain, eventueel HPF wil ik heel snel bij kunnen, niet per stuk moeten selecteren en aan één rotary draaien.

De vergelijking met de Si Compact gaat niet helemaal op. Dat scherm is ook wel een beetje klein, maar de interface is niet jaren 90 en ik kan er mijn EQ op zien. Dat kan hier al niet zonder iPad.

Filmpje is overigens 'private' dus hoe het zit met motorized faders is niet te zeggen...

----------


## vasco

> iPad1/2/3/4/mini en welke dock connector of wordt er een ouderwetsche Apple 30 pins connector en een nieuwe lightning connector meegeleverd?



De USB (dock) connector wordt met je iPad geleverd. Achterop de M-200i zitten USB aansluitingen als ik kijk naar de foto's die showband heeft geplaatst. Ik denk dat je hierop o.a. de bij je iPad geleverde kabel moet steken waardoor het type iPad niets uitmaakt zolang je de (gratis) app van de Roland M-serie mixers kan installeren.





> Ik zie er echt de gein niet van in, als de ipad met de connector moet verbonden zijn.



En als je nu gewoon eens logisch nadenkt dan kan je bedenken dat fabrikanten dat ook wel snappen. De M-480 mixer kun je voorzien van een Roland WNA1100-RL WiFi adapter. Kan mij voorstellen dat dit standaard al ingebouwd zit in de M-200i omdat hier de iPad van groot belang is. Via een WiFi router/accesspoint of Ad-Hoc kun je zo de iPad met de mixer draadloos verbinden. Werkt met de M-480 prima.

90% van de consumenten hebben een iPad voor de heb. Wij gebruiken het voor meer dan alleen mixers bedienen. Er zijn echt hele nuttige functies te bedenken waardoor het helemaal niet meer zo overpriced is en zelfs een goed stuk gereedschap wordt.

----------


## RayM

90% is wel overdreven. Ik vind het een slechte zaak dat de fabrikant je verplicht om een Ipad aan te schaffen 
omdat ze zelf een display uit de vorige eeuw toegevoegd hebben. Niet iedereen wil een Ipad aanschaffen/meenemen.

----------


## Roeltej

> De USB (dock) connector wordt met je iPad geleverd. Achterop de M-200i zitten USB aansluitingen als ik kijk naar de foto's die showband heeft geplaatst. Ik denk dat je hierop o.a. de bij je iPad geleverde kabel moet steken waardoor het type iPad niets uitmaakt zolang je de (gratis) app van de Roland M-serie mixers kan installeren.



Die zwarte stekker van de foto zat anders niet bij mijn iPad... maar via usb > connector is idd wel een goede oplossing.

----------


## Big Bang

> Ik vind het een slechte zaak dat de fabrikant je verplicht om een Ipad aan te schaffen 
> omdat ze zelf een display uit de vorige eeuw toegevoegd hebben. Niet iedereen wil een Ipad aanschaffen/meenemen.



Je moet die iPad gewoon zien als onderdeel van de aanschaf. Grote kans dat zelf een touchscreen met deze mogelijkheden inbouwen niet goedkoper is dan een eenvoudige iPad, daarnaast nemen met een ipad ook nog eens de mogelijkheden toe (rondlopen en bedienen; processor bedienen via ipad etc). 

Ik vind het een pluspunt dat je het ding ook KUNT bedienen zonder iPad; mocht je de ipad laten vallen dan werkt het misschien een avond minder fijn, maar is het geen showstoppper. Tel dus gewoon die 350 euro voor een ipad 2 bij de prijs op en vergelijk het dan met andere mixers. Met de wetenschap dat je de iPad ook nog voor andere dingen kunt gebruiken.

----------


## frederic

De ipad als bijkomende wifi controler vindt ik wel OK.
Maar gezien de aard van de ipad, vindt ik het toch wel een zwak onderdeel. (kans op breuk)
Ik denk niet dat ik me momenteel zal laten verleiden voor een digitale mengtafel te kopen, waarvan de ipad eigenlijk een essentieel onderdeel van de besturing is.

----------


## LVG

> De ipad als bijkomende wifi controler vindt ik wel OK.
> Maar gezien de aard van de ipad, vindt ik het toch wel een zwak onderdeel. (kans op breuk)
> Ik denk niet dat ik me momenteel zal laten verleiden voor een digitale mengtafel te kopen, waarvan de ipad eigenlijk een essentieel onderdeel van de besturing is.



Kijk en dat is nou precies de grap, dat is het bij de m200i juist NIET :Smile: 

Bij de andere tafels die worden vergeleken draait alles op de ipad op de preamp na, als die ipad weg valt kun je niksmeer.

Hier kun je zo verder mixen zonder ipad  :Cool:  En als je aan het mixen bent wat wil je met het scherm?
Je hebt je aux sends knoppen, je faders (met mute/ solo/ sel) knoppen je snel toetsen (tap delay, eq etc) en je kan nog iets in je scherm veranderen als het echt moet

9/10 keer als je band schuift kom je toch alleen nog maar aan de faders en de aux sends om fx wat meer/ minder te zetten en de muto/ solo knoppen

Voor die gene die denken dat je meer rotaries nodig hebt, download even de gratis m480 app op de ipad en stoei er even mee voordat je iets zegt zonder iets geprobeerd te hebben :Smile: 
 (nee je hoeft geen m480 te hebben om dit te kunnen testen) je zult zien hoe snel dit werkt en hoe gemakkelijk je eq etc bedient 

Tuurlijk kun je een hele channelstrip op een tafel bouwen, schermp groter bouwen en/ of tochscreen maar zoals al gezegd moet het in de betaalbare prijsklasse vallen en is het inderdaad vast goedkoper om een ipad te kopen dan een touchscreen scherm in te bouwen. En het grote voordeel je kan draadloos mixen als je dat zou willen (gaat via de bekende roland lan stick, zelfde manier als de m480) Persoonlijk vind ik dat erg fijn even snel wedges in regelen doe ik gewoon bij de wedge zelf :Cool: 

En voor die gene die er tegen aanmoken om te gaan werken met de ipad, welkom in 2012 :Cool:

----------


## SPS

> En voor die gene die er tegen aanmoken om te gaan werken met de ipad, welkom in 2012



Met m'n Presonus doe ik niks anders!!

Paul

----------


## MusicXtra

Of je nou een digitale tafel met of zonder I-pad hebt, je bent in beide gevallen afhankelijk van een computer.
En Apple staat toch wel bekend om z'n stabiliteit, het wantrouwen is in dit geval niet terecht.

----------


## desolation

> Alleen..
> 
> iPad1/2/3/4/mini en welke dock connector of wordt er een ouderwetsche Apple 30 pins connector en een nieuwe lightning connector meegeleverd?
> 
> De iPad2 is nog leverbaar, maar zal waarschijnlijk langzaamaan gaan verdwijnen ten gunste van de mini (leuk ding trouwens) en dan kan je nieuw alleen maar iPads met lightning connector kopen.
> 
> 
> Valt de iPad zelf ook vast te zetten? Bedoel, je draait even om en iemand trekt die iPad eruit.. en uh... dan issie weg 
> 
> ...



Heel simpel, 4.X en hoger. Alles daaronder is inderdaad te onspecifiek qua hardware, puur omdat het geen os is dat aangepast is voor tablets. Elke ICS tablet heeft wel een dual of quad core cpu en een scherm met minimum de resolutie van een iPad. En dan vergeten we ook nog de Microsoft Surface tablets die 9/10 een goed stuk van de markt gaan innemen. 
Er zit wifi op, dus je kan prima voor die tablets je data over wifi pompen en de usb aansluiting enkel gebruiken om te laden. 
Merk boeit geen knijt, net zoals de rom. ICS is ICS.

----------


## renevanh

> En Apple staat toch wel bekend om z'n stabiliteit, het wantrouwen is in dit geval niet terecht.



Tot een of andere manager bij Apple bedenkt dat de app voor deze mengtafel niet aan een of andere voorwaarden voldoet, kun je mooi ineens 3 weken niet mixen. Apple bepaald wat jij op je apparaat mag draaien, alleen om die reden alleen al voor mij geen iPad.

----------


## NesCio01

> Tot een of andere manager bij Apple bedenkt dat de app voor deze mengtafel niet aan een of andere voorwaarden voldoet, kun je mooi ineens 3 weken niet mixen. Apple bepaald wat jij op je apparaat mag draaien, alleen om die reden alleen al voor mij geen iPad.



Beetje out off the blue reactie René. Als iets uit de APP-store wordt gehaald,
wat jij op je i-? hebt draaien, dan blijft dit gewoon draaien, volgens mij.

Zoals Sander terecht opmerkt, draait dit enorm stabiel.
Je gaat toch zeker niet in kwaliteit inboeten omdat er ergens 
beleidsbeslissingen kunnen worden genomen waar je het niet mee
eens bent.

Ik meen, dat je dan zelfs met Klark en Midas  niet meer
draaien kunt. Ook daar neemt 'men' 'vreemde' beslissingen.............
(Square One, Venice en X32)

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

maar is het dan niet gewoon dat er ook een android en windows 8 versie komt?

Als de bediening via wifi gaat.....

----------


## djyellow

> Heel simpel, 4.X en hoger. Alles daaronder is inderdaad te onspecifiek qua hardware, puur omdat het geen os is dat aangepast is voor tablets. Elke ICS tablet heeft wel een dual of quad core cpu en een scherm met minimum de resolutie van een iPad. En dan vergeten we ook nog de Microsoft Surface tablets die 9/10 een goed stuk van de markt gaan innemen. 
> Er zit wifi op, dus je kan prima voor die tablets je data over wifi pompen en de usb aansluiting enkel gebruiken om te laden. 
> Merk boeit geen knijt, net zoals de rom. ICS is ICS.



Dit is nou juist het voordeel van de Ipad's voor ontwikkelaars. Er komen niet elke week weer 15 nieuwe modellen uit met weer een andere CPU en scherm resolutie. Als je als ontwikkelaar besluit om je te beperken tot de Ipad dan krijg je er maar een of twee bij per jaar. Dit scheelt enorm opde R&D afdeling om alles te kunnen supporten. Je kunt gewoonweg niet garanderen dat een applicatie op zo veel verschillende hardware platvormen stabiel draait. Je haalt je een heleboel support sores op je nek.





> Tot een of andere manager bij Apple bedenkt dat de app voor deze mengtafel niet aan een of andere voorwaarden voldoet, kun je mooi ineens 3 weken niet mixen. Apple bepaald wat jij op je apparaat mag draaien, alleen om die reden alleen al voor mij geen iPad.



Ook dit zie ik voornamelijk als een goede ontwikkeling. Bij Android kan iedereen die wil een applicatie maken en in de winkel zetten. Er is niemand die voor de gebruiker controleert of de applicatie ook correct werkt en of er geen slechte bedoelingen zijn. (je adres boek plunderen, virussen, mallware etc...)

En zoals eerde vermeld... zo veel prijs verschil zit er niet tussen een Ipad of een galaxy. 

Kijk eens even waar we het hier over hebben.... Je bent wel bereid een mixer aan te schaffen van 3000 euro, maar de bijbehorende luxe interface die 400 euro (ipad 2) kost is dan in eens veel te veel geld. 

Ik zou liever iets meer uitgeven aan een Ipad waarvan de fabrikant 100% garandeert dat het goed en stabiel werkt, dan dat de app op elk willekeurig apparaat kan worden geïnstalleerd en dan maar hopen dat dit ook lekker werkt.

----------


## vasco

> Niet iedereen wil een Ipad aanschaffen/meenemen.



Niet iedereen wil een M-200i aanschaffen.
En iedereen die deze mixer wel willen aanschaffen moeten er een iPad in de begroting bijtellen als ze er nog geen hebben. Ik kom ook maar weinig nuttige apps tegen voor o.a. Android apparaten die bruikbaar zijn in onze branche dus de (eerste) keuze voor iPad snap ik wel.




> Tot een of andere manager bij Apple bedenkt dat de app voor deze mengtafel niet aan een of andere voorwaarden voldoet, kun je mooi ineens 3 weken niet mixen. Apple bepaald wat jij op je apparaat mag draaien, alleen om die reden alleen al voor mij geen iPad.



Onnodige paniek zaaien en bangmakerij, wat al op je iPad staat draait gewoon door. Ook als Apple besluit het uit de AppStore te halen. Mocht dat toch gebeuren kan Roland gewoon de .ipa applicatie aanbieden op hun eigen website ter download zodat je het kan installeren op je iPad (met jailbreak) via je computer. Ik denk niet dat Apple een fabrikant als Roland zonder meer van de AppStore zal gooien zoals hobby programmeurs. Misschien bestaan er zelfs wel afspraken tussen de fabrikanten, ze worden er beide niet armer van namelijk.

Verder zoals djyellow al aangeeft, liever een gecontroleerde stabiele omgeving zonder virussen dan Android of (misschien wel met name) Windows 8 met allerhande mogelijke buggy software die iedereen maar kan maken waarvan jij niet weet wat het doet in de achtergrond. Fabrikanten worden zo gedwongen een goede applicatie te schrijven voor iPad's. En wij weten allemaal hier dat kwaliteit een prijskaartje heeft.

----------


## LVG

maar de bijbehorende luxe interface die 400 euro (ipad 2) kost is dan in eens veel te veel geld. 

.[/QUOTE]

Ehh Ipad 2 (16gb meer dan zat voor dit werk) kost in de btw (vorige week gekocht)  333,- en verwacht dat er nog meer acties komen dat de prijs omlaag gaat
Voor ons als ondernemers btw er af, afschrijving. Kost het ding nog geen  250,- :Cool: 


Buiten de app nog wat andere leuke dingen er op (audiotools bijv) en je wilt nooit meer anders

----------


## showband

> Dit is nou juist het voordeel van de Ipad's voor ontwikkelaars. Er komen niet elke week weer 15 nieuwe modellen uit met weer een andere CPU en scherm resolutie. Als je als ontwikkelaar besluit om je te beperken tot de Ipad dan krijg je er maar een of twee bij per jaar. Dit scheelt enorm opde R&D afdeling om alles te kunnen supporten. Je kunt gewoonweg niet garanderen dat een applicatie op zo veel verschillende hardware platvormen stabiel draait. Je haalt je een heleboel support sores op je nek.



Het bedrijfsmodel van een verkoper interesseert mij eigenlijk geen biet
voorlopig hebben ze net hun unieke poort van de telefoon vervangen voor een andere uniek poort.
Kun je die dure homestereo met dockingstation in de vuilnisbak gooien.
Ben dus niet zo onder de indruk van de vermeende stabiliteit van Apple hardware.






> Ook dit zie ik voornamelijk als een goede ontwikkeling. Bij Android kan iedereen die wil een applicatie maken en in de winkel zetten. Er is niemand die voor de gebruiker controleert of de applicatie ook correct werkt en of er geen slechte bedoelingen zijn. (je adres boek plunderen, virussen, mallware etc...)



ik zit niet op controle van fabrikanten te wachten aan de gebruikerskant.
Dat je een nieuwe mercedesbus koopt en geen discotheek er in mag vervoeren ofzo.
_"want die overbeladen ons iets te vaak en wij moeten ze tegen die kans beschermen"_

Apple heeft bijvoorbeeld zelf software / hardware in beheer. Denk aan logic en apogee. Zij hadden geen enkel probleem om de hele bestaande gebruikersbase van logic in de kou te zetten als die weigerden hun voorgeschreven platform te kopen.

Als apple ineens besluit dat roland/mackie voor audio op een apple audioformats moet. En wel per direct. dan draaien ze die toepassingen in no time de nek om





> Ik zou liever iets meer uitgeven aan een Ipad waarvan de fabrikant 100% garandeert dat het goed en stabiel werkt, dan dat de app op elk willekeurig apparaat kan worden geïnstalleerd en dan maar hopen dat dit ook lekker werkt.



Apple garandeert NIETS. Bij wie ga jij je geld terug halen als bij de volgende Ipad jouw 3000 euro mengtafel niet werkt?

----------


## renevanh

> Onnodige paniek zaaien en bangmakerij, wat al op je iPad staat draait gewoon door. Ook als Apple besluit het uit de AppStore te halen. Mocht dat toch gebeuren kan Roland gewoon de .ipa applicatie aanbieden op hun eigen website ter download zodat je het kan installeren op je iPad (met jailbreak) via je computer. Ik denk niet dat Apple een fabrikant als Roland zonder meer van de AppStore zal gooien zoals hobby programmeurs.



Er worden op het moment apps uit de appstore geblokkeerd omdat het mogelijk is rich text editing te doen op een plek waar Apple dat niet zou willen (Sparrow) en er worden zelfs apps geblokkeerd en verwijderd zonder duidelijke reden (redelijke recent: Airfoil Speakers Touch). Dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over Google's Voice Search, Gmail app en weet ik wat nog meer allemaal. Het feit dat ik van die grillen afhankelijk zou zijn of m'n iPad moet jailbraken (vind Apple ook niet leuk, in Amerika worden jailbreaked apparaten onder druk van Apple regelmatig door telecomproviders met duizenden tegelijk geblokkeerd) zijn voor mij voldoende om daar nooit zelf voor te kiezen en zeker niet zodanig afhankelijk van te zijn!

----------


## jadjong

Op dit moment sluit IOS alle verbindingen wanneer het scherm uit gaat(apparaat in standby). Eventuele updates kunnen alleen binnen gehaald worden als de app gebruik maakt van Apples pushmessages. Geen probleem voor online apps, maar iets wat direct verbinding maakt via lokale wifi is zijn verbinding kwijt en zal opnieuw met de tafel moeten verbinden als je het scherm van de ipad weer aan zet. Ik ben benieuwd hoe Roland dit oplost, bij Midas gaat dit nog niet vloeiend.

----------


## MusicSupport

Officiele info op de website: http://www.rolandsystemsgroup.eu/du/...onsoles/M-200i





> Op dit moment sluit IOS alle verbindingen wanneer het scherm uit gaat(apparaat in standby). Eventuele updates kunnen alleen binnen gehaald worden als de app gebruik maakt van Apples pushmessages. Geen probleem voor online apps, maar iets wat direct verbinding maakt via lokale wifi is zijn verbinding kwijt en zal opnieuw met de tafel moeten verbinden als je het scherm van de ipad weer aan zet. Ik ben benieuwd hoe Roland dit oplost, bij Midas gaat dit nog niet vloeiend.



Dit is natuurlijk inherent aan Apple en iPad. Op basis van ervaring met de M480 app kan ik het volgende zeggen. De WiFi verbinding in de tafel blijft gewoon actief en omdat je iPad als laatste met de tafel via WiFi verbonden is geweest zal deze na de standby automatisch weer verbinding maken met de WiFi van de console. Vervolgens kun je gelijk de app en console weer synchroniseren door de app weer online te brengen. Dit werkt dus prima.

----------


## SH1000

een youtube'je over de M-200i (nu precies 2x bekeken  :Smile: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi-N346w6hA

en nog eentje

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1G-eHGDiWw

----------


## MusicSupport

> een youtube'je over de M-200i (nu precies 2x bekeken )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi-N346w6hA
> 
> en nog eentje
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1G-eHGDiWw



In de eerste review wordt gesproken over 'future' operating systems. Wellicht komt er in de toekomst een Andriod en Windows Tablet (8) versie aan?!

----------


## purplehaze

> De matrix kun je waarschijnlijk ook nog als 4 extra aux sends gebruiken 
> .




Hoi, kun je de matrices als extra auxen gebruiken, heb je dat al ontdekt?
Dat zou mooi zijn want 8 auxen is een beetje aan de krappe kant.

Verder lijkt het tafeltje wel goed te werken, ik heb gisteren nog een fimpje zitten kijken en dat ziet er niet verkeerd uit.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hoi, kun je de matrices als extra auxen gebruiken, heb je dat al ontdekt?
> Dat zou mooi zijn want 8 auxen is een beetje aan de krappe kant.
> 
> Verder lijkt het tafeltje wel goed te werken, ik heb gisteren nog een fimpje zitten kijken en dat ziet er niet verkeerd uit.



Ja dat kan. Je kunt matrix sends als monitor send gebruiken. Voor de interne FX moet je altijd Aux Sends gebruiken. Dit is idem op de M300. In totaal afhankelijk van je interne effecten gebruik heb je 12 bussen voor monitoring beschikbaar.

----------


## jans

Het lijkt mij een mooie mixer voor AV toepassingen.
Lekker compact, alles aan boord wat je nodig bent en bedienen via je I-pad.

----------


## PvG

> Je kunt matrix sends als monitor send gebruiken. Voor de interne FX moet je altijd Aux Sends gebruiken. Dit is idem op de M300. In totaal afhankelijk van je interne effecten gebruik heb je 12 bussen voor monitoring beschikbaar.



Hmm. Begrijp ik het goed dat ingeval van de M200i met 8 aux send en 4 matrix sends je effecten hier nog vanaf moeten? Dus met 2 interne effecten houd je maar 10 aux sends over voor monitoren/IEM? En als je een 1608 stage box aansluit, krijg je niet meer aux sends? 
Kun je trouwens 2x 1608 op de M200i aansluiten? 1x 1608 is nl praktisch altijd te weinig.

Ben nu een SL24 gebruiker en ooit zou ik willen upgraden naar zoiets als de M200/3x0 (of GLD80/iLive)... Nooit te vroeg om te orienteren. ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

10 aux sends nog niet genoeg voor monitoren?
Wordt het dan niet tijd voor een M480?

----------


## PvG

Voor vloermonitoren is 10 auxen wel genoeg, maar als je IEM gaat doen, neemt het aantal benodigde auxen snel toe: sommige muziekanten willen stereo en gitaristen willen effecten die in hun gitaarversterker zitten (die thuis staat, want men speelt in-ear...). 

Daarnaast snoepen outputs voor delaystacks, geluid in extra ruimte, lijntje naar de videoman enz. waarschijnlijk ook uit de beschikbare outputs? Dus 12 aux/matrix sends zijn al snel op bij de grotere klussen.

De M480 is neemt een stuk meer plek in. Niet erg voor de grotere klussen, maar de tafel zou ook voor kleine klusjes ingezet worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan is een M380 de oplossing.
Maar waar ik eigenlijk op doel is dat het nooit genoeg is, iedereen wil een mengtafel met 96 inputs, 24 outputs met minimaal 24 31 bands EQ's, multiband compressors en ga zo maar door, dit alles liefst in een 19" behuizing en onder de € 2000,-.

----------


## jans

> Dan is een M380 de oplossing.
> Maar waar ik eigenlijk op doel is dat het nooit genoeg is, iedereen wil een mengtafel met 96 inputs, 24 outputs met minimaal 24 31 bands EQ's, multiband compressors en ga zo maar door, dit alles liefst in een 19" behuizing en onder de  2000,-.




maar dan wel gebouwd door Midas mag ik hopen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hmm. Begrijp ik het goed dat ingeval van de M200i met 8 aux send en 4 matrix sends je effecten hier nog vanaf moeten? Dus met 2 interne effecten houd je maar 10 aux sends over voor monitoren/IEM? En als je een 1608 stage box aansluit, krijg je niet meer aux sends?



Correct. En als je 4 FX processors gebruikt dan heb je nog 4 aux sends en 4 matrix sends over. 8 in totaal. In de praktijk kom je bij gebruik met de gemiddelde bandbezetting aan 2 FX en 4 tot 6 monitors of IEMS in gebruik. Bij een groter bandje moet je dan een compromis sluiten of zoals Sander al zegt een M-480 aansluiten.

De M380 is inmiddels al wat ouder en niet niet zo up to date qua gebruikersmogelijkheden als de M-480. Die is overigens toch net wat fijner als je alleen maar/veel stereo IEM's gaat mixen.





> Kun je trouwens 2x 1608 op de M200i aansluiten? 1x 1608 is nl praktisch altijd te weinig.



Via de S4000M (merger) kun je op 1 REAC kanaal 2* S1608's aansluiten.

----------


## LVG

> Ja dat kan. Je kunt matrix sends als monitor send gebruiken. Voor de interne FX moet je altijd Aux Sends gebruiken. Dit is idem op de M300. In totaal afhankelijk van je interne effecten gebruik heb je 12 bussen voor monitoring beschikbaar.



En indien in monitormode heb je ook nog links/ rechts (en waarschijnlijk) mono output over.

Wat even leuk is om te noemen dat je vanuit je M-200i App songs kunt afspelen uit je iTunes library incl. transport control etc. Ook kan je twee iPads aansluiten, een wireless en
een via kabel. Dus bij monitoring via een tweede iPad mocht je dat willen leg je hem bij de band neer kunnen zowel zij als jij de monitormix bedienen. Of een meterscherm whatever.. Om de m200i te bedienen met 1 ipad hoef je dus niet aan de kabel te zitten maar kan gewoon draadloos voor de duidelijkheid :Smile: 

Om nog even een goede indruk te krijgen hier even een uitgebreide uitleg filmpje http://youtu.be/6oZ_5xN9ixU?t=12m14s

Als je inderdaad veel stereo mixen wilt maken (meer dan 6) en net zoals ons graag ook q factors op het laag en hoog wil raad ik je de m480 aan, deze gebruiken wij ook en zitten vaak helemaal vol (60in / 26 uit) en werkt perfect maar is uiteraard een veel uitgebreidere tafel voor een andere prijsklasse. De m200i zal bij ons o.a. gebruikt worden voor de kleine klussen (en dan eventueel met 2e ipad bij de muzikanten of andersom) of combi met bijv. m480 op foh en m200i op monitors en voor congressen. 

Mij een m380/m400 kun je geen matrixxen gebruiken als aux sends (of er moet een update zijn geweest maar niet dat ik weet) bij een M200i, M300 en M480 kan dat wel

----------


## vasco

> Via de S4000M (merger) kun je op 1 REAC kanaal 2* S1608's aansluiten.



Of je neemt een S-4000S 3208 al ben je met twee 1608's flexibeler en heb je 8 returns meer.

----------


## vasco

> Wat even leuk is om te noemen dat je vanuit je M-200i App songs kunt afspelen uit je iTunes library incl. transport control etc.



Aardig bedacht maar het is (helaas) een functie waar we niets mee kunnen beginnen volgens de iTunes voorwaarden.

Paragraph 10: You shall be  authorised to use the Products only for personal, *noncommercial use*...

----------


## PvG

> Of je neemt een S-4000S 3208 al ben je met twee 1608's flexibeler en heb je 8 returns meer.



Hmm. Beetje jammer, zo is de M200i weer net niet interessant: als ik 2x 1608 wil en dus een merger unit nodig heb, kan ik beter naar een 3x0 kijken. Een 3208 vind ik niet handig: dan zit je nog te patchen met stagesnakes.

----------


## LVG

> Aardig bedacht maar het is (helaas) een functie waar we niets mee kunnen beginnen volgens de iTunes voorwaarden.
> 
> Paragraph 10: You shall be  authorised to use the Products only for personal, *noncommercial use*...



Het is net hoe je de regel ziet :Embarrassment: 

Als ik muziek wil horen en het instart is het toch persoonlijk? Laat het nou net die avond zijn in een zaal waar ik aanwezig ben en toevallig zin heb om persoonlijke redenen muziek besluit te luisteren op mijn hi-fi (lees pa) installatie :Cool: 

Wat je met multikabel kan doen en misschien handiger voor je is is 1 analoge multikabel die je misschien nog hebt gebruiken en eventueel combi met 1x S1608
Of idd S4000 (3208). Wij werken altijd met losse snacks maar das kwestie van smaak en wat je handiger vindt. Wij werken nog vaak met combi festival setup dat alleen de m480 (of straks de m200i) mee gaat als monitortafel en we moeten inprikken op het huis systeem. Bij ons gaat alles eerst met analoge snacks een LK150 stageblok in dan met 1x LK150 uit spinner naar de digitale roland stageblok (zit in gebouwd in het zelfde rack) en met 1 LK150 naar 48x xlr spinner naar het huis systeem. 

Als je met alleen maar roland werkt kun je er idd voor kiezen om meerdere s1608 of de kleinere stageblokken te nemen met de merger. Hoef je maar 1x cat5 te trekken

----------


## desolation

Afaik is REAC gewoon ethernet compatibel, dus zou je met eender welk 50EUR gigabit switchje ook 2x S1608 kunnen koppellen.

----------


## jakkes72

> Afaik is REAC gewoon ethernet compatibel, dus zou je met eender welk 50EUR gigabit switchje ook 2x S1608 kunnen koppellen.



REAC is wel ethernet compatible, ik transporteer het via laag2 VLAN's over een ethernet netwerkje.
Ik betwijfel echter of je ze zo makkelijk kunt koppelen tot 1 REAC stream....

----------


## PvG

> REAC is wel ethernet compatible, ik transporteer het via laag2 VLAN's over een ethernet netwerkje.
> Ik betwijfel echter of je ze zo makkelijk kunt koppelen tot 1 REAC stream....



Ik heb inderdaad ook nog geen aanwijzing in de Roland documentatie gevonden dat *mergen* kan met een switch. Een *split* of *verlengen* kan wel met een standaard switch...

----------


## desolation

Ik spreek me er niet over uit of het kan of niet, maar het zou me logisch lijken dat het mogelijk is op voorwaarde dat je op die stageboxen manueel een ID kan toekennen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik spreek me er niet over uit of het kan of niet, maar het zou me logisch lijken dat het mogelijk is op voorwaarde dat je op die stageboxen manueel een ID kan toekennen.



REAC is Ethernet Switch compatible op het gebied van splitsen maar niet op het gebied van Mergen. De S4000M merger heeft ook een stukje software interface op de V-mixers waarmee je de indeling/patch/routing van de aangesloten stageboxes kan regelen. Dat lukt niet via een Ethernet Switch.

@ PvG: Op zich niet zo heel gek hoor zo'n S4000M. Werkt perfect en je kunt altijd uitbreiden. Vergeet niet dat de M200i net als de M300 in het instapsegment gepositioneerd is tegen heel aantrekkelijke prijzen met behoorlijk veel functionaliteit. Je kunt niet verwachten dat je voor die prijs (duppie) gelijk op de eerste rang zit. Zie de merger dan als aanvulling om je REAC compatibiliteit te vergroten en zo meerdere stageboxen kan aansluiten. Een 3208 of 2416 is tevens zo'n slecht idee niet. (Wij werken ook met 2 of 3 LK37 subsnakes op onze 3208/2416 configuraties!)

----------


## vasco

> Hmm. Beetje jammer, zo is de M200i weer net niet  interessant: als ik 2x 1608 wil en dus een merger unit nodig heb, kan ik  beter naar een 3x0 kijken. Een 3208 vind ik niet handig: dan zit je nog  te patchen met stagesnakes.



Je bent inderdaad flexibeler met  twee 1608's zoals ik al aangaf. Mocht het eens nodig zijn kun je altijd  een 3208 bij huren en met de merger een combi met een eigen 1608 maken. Een 2416 is zoals MusicSupport aangeeft ook mogelijk en ook niet eens zo heel gek. Kortom, mogelijkheden genoeg en verschillende combinaties mogelijk. Je hoeft het niet eens allemaal zelf aan te schaffen omdat het best goed bij te huren is.





> Afaik is REAC gewoon ethernet compatibel,  dus  zou je met eender welk 50EUR gigabit switchje ook 2x S1608 kunnen  koppellen.



Verlengen, splitsen en koppelen gaat prima met een  normale manageble switch (die dan wel weer wat meer kosten dan 5 tientjes) met VLAN opties (elke REAC port moet namelijk  over een eigen VLAN virtuale netwerkkabel lopen als je deze samen over  één UTP kabel wil krijgen). Dit kan dan ook prima met de tafels met twee  REAC porten. REAC audiodata mergen kunnen doorsnee ethernet switches  niet omdat er simpelweg de software niet voor aanwezig is in die  apparaten.





> Het is net hoe je de regel ziet...



Zo kun je alles wat krom is recht l.....  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Aha, nu is het me duidelijk:
- REAC streams mergen tot 1 stream --> merge unit
- >1 REAC stream over 1 cat kabel --> managed switches met vlans
- verlengen, splitsen en koppelen --> simpele switch

Dus als ik 2x 1608 zou willen, is de minimale setup:
- M200i + merge unit + 2x 1608
- M3x0 + 2x 1608, evt met 2 managed switches om de 2 REAC streams over 1 kabel te sturen.
Bijhuren is inderdaad gemakkelijk.
Nu 'ns bedenken wat ik van het aantal auxen vind...

----------


## vasco

Als je niet thuis bent in het programmeren van switches en netwerkconfiguraties zou ik oppassen met hier zelf aan beginnen. Je moet al een aardige netwerkspecialist zijn schijnt om dit soort zaken goed te programmeren. Laat staan als er iets niet werkt en je hebt het programmeren laten doen. Ik kies (voorlopig nog) voor better save than sorry.

----------


## PvG

Ben ik niet bang voor... Kwestie van kennis opbouwen, droog testen en zorgen voor een backup (1-op-1 reac kabel).

Gerelateerde vraag:
gaat het lan verkeer van de foh standaard ook naar de reac poorten van de m200/3x0? Voor als je een wifi ap op stage wil (voor de ipad)... Of moet je dit netwerkverkeer ook zelf bundelen?

----------


## desolation

normaalgezien loopt een audiostream apart van het controle netwerk, dat is toch zo bij MADI/DANTE/Ethersound/etc...
Anders wordt het ook zeer lastig om je tafel compatibel te maken met meerdere protocollen  :Smile: 

VLAN's configureren is redelijk kinderspel hoor, net zoals trunking/link aggregation. Managed switches hebben quasi allemaal een handige webinterface tegenwoordig wat de configuratie zeer makkelijk maakt (of cisco en hun bompatechnieken al mee met de tijd zijn weet ik niet). Op zich is dat iets wat ik zéér intressant vind aan REAC en DANTE, beide kan je gewoon over ethernet pompen. Dat wil idd dus zeggen dat je via VLAN's over 1 ethernet kabel meerdere audio streams kan sturen, maar dat wil ook zeggen dat je via link aggregation met failback ervoor kan zorgen dat je x aantal audio streams over n kabels kan duwen, waar je dus prima 6 kabels kan gebruiken voor 4 streams en zo 2 kabels als 'backup' gebruiken in het geval van disconnect of kabelbreuk.
Bij AES50 of MADI moet je effectief per stagebox en een extra kabel trekken.

Nadeel is wel dat Ethernet niet onworpen is voor low latency netwerken, en dat foefjes als VLAN/trunking/hot failover steeds latency toevoegen én de bandwith verkleinen. Dat laatste is met gigabit natuurlijk geen ramp, maar het eerste kan denk ik soms wel voor issues gaan zorgen.

----------


## PvG

> normaalgezien loopt een audiostream apart van het controle netwerk, dat is toch zo bij MADI/DANTE/Ethersound/etc...



Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Ik snap dat het werkt als je lan en reac met 2 vlans over 1 kabel gooit. 
Mijn vraag was of normaal lan verkeer ook gecombineerd mag/kan worden met reac op 1 lan en of dat standaard al het geval is op de reac poort van een M200/3x0/4x0? Ik hoor het graag van iemand met hands-on ervaring met de Roland.

----------


## mrVazil

gezien er vlans gebruikt worden kan dat totaal geen kwaad, het reac verkeer bevind zich niet in de default vlan (0), dus het gaat niet botsen met normaal lan verkeer zoals een remote protocol.

----------


## jakkes72

> Nadeel is wel dat Ethernet niet onworpen is voor low latency netwerken.



Ethernet is vergaarbak van een heleboel protocollen. an sich is ethernet redelijk snel, vooral als er geen controlle mechanisme's noodzakelijk zijn die oa collisions en retransmissions moeten voorkomen.
VLAN's/Trunking of failover zal geen extra latency introduceren als de juiste switches gebruikt worden, zolang er op laag2 geswitched kan worden (indien er een failover plaatsvind kan dit wel invloed hebben) Ik kan voor de grap weleens een rfc2544 test doen over mijn setup met HP switches (waar ik middels VLAN's 2 REAC streams transporteer over een trunk bestaande uit 2 CAT5 kabels) Mijn vermoeden is dat de latency die de switches veroorzaken zeer gering zijn.

----------


## SH1000

> Ethernet is vergaarbak van een heleboel protocollen. an sich is ethernet redelijk snel, vooral als er geen controlle mechanisme's noodzakelijk zijn die oa collisions en retransmissions moeten voorkomen.



Ik weet er niet veel van maar volgens mij is ethernet geen vergaarbak van protocollen. Ethernet legt basale lagen vast van communicatie, fysiek en data link. Er wordt vaak het OSI-model gebruikt om de verschillende lagen van communicatie te beschrijven. Op basis van ethernet zijn er veel protocollen die min of meer real-time zijn en ook behoorlijk snel. Maar ook die erg traag kunnen worden en "niet real time" (zoals mijn internet verbinding de laatste tijd  :Smile: ) Nu zijn begrippen als "real time" en "snel" erg relatief en daar heb ik al heel veel discussies over meegemaakt...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Nadeel is wel dat Ethernet niet onworpen is voor low latency netwerken, en dat foefjes als VLAN/trunking/hot failover steeds latency toevoegen én de bandwith verkleinen. Dat laatste is met gigabit natuurlijk geen ramp, maar het eerste kan denk ik soms wel voor issues gaan zorgen.



Beste eenzame Belg: 

 Het typische ethernet latency probleem speelt alleen bij  ICT-toepassingen waarbij de vraag naar bandbreedte niet constant is en  vooral wanneer er meer data binnenkomt dan het netwerk of server kan  verwerken. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer op een website duizenden aanvragen  per seconde worden gedaan. Denk aan online verkoop van concertkaartjes.  In zo'n geval kan een router/server zonder failover systeem crashen  waardoor de site plat gaat. Deze 'fatale latency' wordt veroorzaakt  doordat de normale ethernet ping/pong (request/response)  tijd niet meer gehaald kan worden. De normale ethernet ping/pong tijd  is ongeveer 350 microseconde ( 0,35 milliseconde). De interne  protocol-latency van REAC is 375 microseconde, (0,375 milliseconde) dus Roland benut daarmee  nagenoeg de maximale snelheid die over ethernet mogelijk  is.

Ethernet latency problemen kunnen inderdaad ook een gevolg zijn bij  gebruik van een (te)veelvoud aan router en switches, echter is dat bij  pro audio absoluut geen issue. Niet qua bandbreedte en ook niet qua  latency, tenzij je  tussen je snake en mixer tientallen  routers en andere knooppunten zou plaatsen. In de handleidingen van  Roland is te lezen dat een ethernetswitch een latency toevoegt van 200  microseconde. (Bij live wordt het voor muzikanten met IEM pas tegen de  10 milliseconden lastig, afhankelijk van het tempo  van de muziek.)

Telecom issues als ethernet latency zullen zich bij pro audio dan ook  niet snel voordoen. Zo is de bandbreedte van REAC constant op 92Mbit/s  (40 kanalen in 24-bit 96kHz / 40 inputs + 40 outputs in 24-bit  44.1/48kHz). Dit verklaart het feit dat er 40 (uncompressed)  kanalen over REAC verstuurd kunnen worden. Meer kanalen zou kunnen,  echter dan gaat de geluidskwaliteit omlaag.

Het fijne van REAC is uiteraard dat het over standaard ethernet  netwerken verstuurd kan worden, echter een veel belangrijker detail van  REAC is dat audio als datapackage wordt verstuurd. Dit geeft je de  mogelijkheid om ongelimiteerd splits te maken met een te  verwaarlozen latency, die je ook nog eens zonder problemen kunt  onderbreken om vervolgens weer aan te sluiten en door te laten gaan. Zo  kun je een REAC signaal met een standaard ethernet switch verlengen tot  max. 400 meter. Wil je verder dan heb je een optische  converter nodig (koper naar glas).





> Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Ik snap dat het werkt als je lan en reac met 2 vlans over 1 kabel gooit. 
> Mijn vraag was of normaal lan verkeer ook gecombineerd mag/kan worden  met reac op 1 lan en of dat standaard al het geval is op de reac poort  van een M200/3x0/4x0? Ik hoor het graag van iemand met hands-on ervaring  met de Roland.



 Er gaat naast audio ook data over REAC, echter alleen voor aansturing  van de preamps en om ervoor te zorgen dat de R-1000 recorder de  channelnames van je mixer overneemt. Voor draadloze bediening van de  mixer dien je gebruik te maken van de USB-poort. Op de  M-200i is ook een LAN-aansluiting aanwezig, waarmee je bijvoorbeeld een  draadloos access point kunt aansluiten of de mixer in een Crestron of  AMX AV-netwerk op kunt nemen. Je zou in principe tot 100m Cat5e-kabel  tussen de mixer en het access point kunnen leggen,  zodat het access point niet noodzakelijk bij de mixer hoeft te staan.  Je kan op de Roland mixers zonder LAN-poort overigens ook een access  point aansluiten, echter dient deze dan wel over USB te beschikken.

----------


## desolation

Ik zeg nu wel nergens dat het garantie voor problemen is, maar vergelijk ethernet eens met bv een echt low latency protocol als myrinet en je snapt wel wat ik bedoel met de stelling dat ethernet in de basis geen protocol is dat gericht is op lage latency's. 
In principe zou bv DANTE ook zonder problemen moeten functioneren over een gigabit lijntje, zelfs tot op 100m. En toch heb ik al aan de lijve ondervonden dat het daarom geen garantie is op goed functioneren. Akkoord, dat ligt niet aan DANTE of Ethernet, maar aan de gebruikte hardware (bleek toen puur aan de NIC van de recording pc te liggen, zat een rotte realtek in). Maar nu komen we aan het punt dat iemand de M200i zou kopen om budgetvriendelijk te zijn, en een degelijke layer3 manageable switch is dat nu niet meteen.

Pasop, geen kritiek op het gebruik van REAC of degelijke ethernetswitchen, want ik vind het een zeer sterk pluspunt dat het gewoon over ethernet getransporteerd kan worden.

----------


## MusicSupport

Tijd om dan nu weer over de M-200i, REAC en gerelateerde onderwerpen te praten en wat minder over allerhande standaard Ethernet oplossingen voor iets dat geen probleem is. Eerst de mixer maar eens snel onderhanden nemen.

----------


## purplehaze

> Mij een m380/m400 kun je geen matrixxen gebruiken als aux sends (of er moet een update zijn geweest maar niet dat ik weet) bij een M200i, M300 en M480 kan dat wel



Om een matrix als auxlijn (voor monitors) te gebruiken is toch alleen een pre fade schakeling nodig?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Om een matrix als auxlijn (voor monitors) te gebruiken is toch alleen een pre fade schakeling nodig?



Correct; uiteraard afhankelijk van jou wens om die Aux Pre of Post dader te willen gebruiken.

----------


## LVG

> Om een matrix als auxlijn (voor monitors) te gebruiken is toch alleen een pre fade schakeling nodig?



Idd je kan de matrix zowel pre als post fader gebruiken en zowel mono als stereo(stereo kost zoals gebruikelijk 2 matrix bussen) hèt verschil met een gewone matrix is dat je hier dus zowel inputs als outputs heen kan sturen

Klein ander voordeeltje bij Roland is dat je in de solo menu kan aangeven dat als je bijv sends of faders gebruikt van bijv aux 1 of elke willekeurige aux /matrix dat je solo automatisch meegaat ook als je wisselt 
Je hoeft dus niet eerst naar de master layer te gaan en daar op solo te drukken

----------


## LVG

> Je bent dus eigenlijk verplicht om ook een Ipad aan te schaffen, anders is er niet mee te werken. 
> Afgaande op dat kleine lullige display wat ik op de foto zie.



Net even op de zaak een Roland m200i mengtafel getest. 

Ik kan er prima me werken ook zonder ipad! De snelheid om bijv. een eq aanpassing te maken op een kanaal is voor mij prima te doen ook met het kleine display. Alles even uitgebreid getest en ging meer dan prima.
(eq indrukken en je kan dan met de muis links/ rechts naar dat gene wat je wilt veranderen of met de muis naar onder/ boven voor het switchen tussen bijv. laag, laag mid hoog mid, high lpf etc. ) als je bijv. eq knop drukt komt het groter in het display net zoals op de andere roland mixers) zelfde geldt voor gate / compressor etc.

Tafel heeft 8 dca in plaats van 4. En heeft een dca knop waardoor je in 1x naar je 8 dca groups kan. 

De channelstrip is zeer overzicht (die je zelf ook nog kan aanpassen aan bijv. zonder fader zodat je als een analoge tafel kan werken) met in de ipad de channel strip en er onder de fader, mute/ solo/ sel knop en metering.
Je bent gelijk waar je wilt zijn als je ergens op drukt. Als je iets selecteerd kun je met de ipad dat aanpassen maar ook met de rotary op de tafel. 

De tafel is ook super compact en minder lelijk dan eerst werd aangenomen aan de hand van de foto's en super overzichtelijk.

----------


## purplehaze

Ik dacht de tafel pas in januari uitgeleverd werd?

----------


## LVG

> Ik dacht de tafel pas in januari uitgeleverd werd?



Dat klopt :Cool:  En toch vandaag onder me handen gehad  (dank u sinterklaasje) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

Heb je de mogelijkheid om te controleren of de M200i wil samen werken met 2x 1608 achter een REAC merge unit?

----------


## LVG

> Heb je de mogelijkheid om te controleren of de M200i wil samen werken met 2x 1608 achter een REAC merge unit?



Ga ik even voor je uitzoeken kom ik op terug

----------


## LVG

> Heb je de mogelijkheid om te controleren of de M200i wil samen werken met 2x 1608 achter een REAC merge unit?



De M200i werkt prima met de merger. De m200i is compatible met alle reac componenten zoals de merger/ r1000 etc.

----------


## PvG

Ok, erg interessant! Nu 'ns kijken wat de straatprijs wordt.

----------


## MusicSupport

Vorige week woensdag een demo gehad met de nieuwe M200i. (Net vers uit de doos vanuit Ippon)

Ik  was positief verrast over het uiterlijk. Toch niet zo lelijk als ik en  mijn collega dachten. Net compact formaat. Alle knoppen en rotaries  voelen erg solide aan. Ook de schuiven (ander type dan de M300 en M480)  voelen degelijk. (Wellicht de nieuwigheid.  :Cool: ) Ook de softbuttons zijn toch hard genoeg voor een goede toetservaring.

Het display op de mixer  is zeer minimaal en geeft een beetje retro gevoel maar biedt voldoende  functionaliteit om te kunnen werken zonder iPad app. Mixen doe je met je  oren en niet door naar het display te koekeloeren. Tuurlijk is een mini full color LCD mooier maar dat had de mixer weer duurder gemaakt.

Aansluitingen  op de achterzijde zien er netjes uit. De besparing is o.a. gehaald op  de XLR connectoren. Viel me op dat een gedeelte niet van Neutrik was  maar een zeer goed alternatief (eerdere goede ervaringen mee gehad op  andere producten dus niks om je druk over te maken) AES/EBU uit is erg  handig. Connecties zitten op logische plaatsen. 

Verbinding met de iPad kan via WiFi met WLA1100 USB WiFi dongle of via de Dock connector (die overigens helaas niet  voorzien is van USB maar van een rare soort aansluiting die ik nog niet  eerder had gezien; dat is dus een jammerlijk minpunt omdat je dan voor  verschillende iPads geen universele connectorkabels kan gebruiken maar  je tot Roland aangewezen bent)
Verbinding maken werkte op beide manieren prima.

De  app is veelbelovend en reageert erg goed en snel. De heren  ontwikkelaars in Japan zijn nog druk bezig met programmeren maar zoals  het er nu uit ziet is men voor 95% klaar. Er moeten nog wat koppelingen  worden gemaakt tussen de divsere onderdelen in de app maar de  functionaliteit is 99%; zo goed als alle functies werken. Dit belooft tevens wat voor de M480 app!
De  app is erg rustig en helder vormgegeven en overzichtelijk. Ik heb  tevens een aantal user requests ingediend die voor later handig zijn. Ze hebben nog tot februari want dan is pas de geplande uitrol en levering voorzover ik begrepen heb dus dat gaat helemaal goed komen.

Klank  hebben we nog niet getest (niet genoeg tijd) maar dat volgt nog. Al met  al een goed alternatief voor de M300 of zelfs een waardige successor!  Zeker met alle lokale analoge ingangen is dit een tafel die de overstap  naar digitaal voor veel bedrijven, scholen en instellingen (met analoge  multikabels) sneller binnen handbereik brengt. Tevens is de scene  functionaliteit er goed op vooruit gegaan t.o.v. de M300.

----------


## renevanh

> Alle knoppen en rotaries  voelen erg solide aan.



Alle 1 rotaries? :P

Hoe werkt dat, één rotary? Ik zou zeggen dat het veel meer tijd kost, klopt dat?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het display op de mixer  is zeer minimaal en geeft een beetje retro gevoel maar biedt voldoende  functionaliteit om te kunnen werken zonder iPad app. Mixen doe je met je  oren en niet door naar het display te koekeloeren. Tuurlijk is een mini full color LCD mooier maar dat had de mixer weer duurder gemaakt.



De keus van Roland om de Ipad toe te voegen wordt volgens mij niet helemaal begrepen....
Die Ipad is een heel stabiel apparaat en biedt een touch screen plus remote control (en nog een groot aantal andere functies die handig kunnen zijn) voor een fractie van de prijs als waar Roland het zelf voor zou kunnen ontwikkelen.
Denk niet dat er gebruikers zullen zijn die het ding zonder Ipad gaan gebruiken.

----------


## Roeltej

Ergens ook wel te begrijpen dat ze ipv USB een eigen connector aan de iPad kabel hebben gedaan. iPad heeft ook weer een unieke (2 tegenwoordig) connector, dus ze hoeven maar 2 kabels mee te leveren (en hopen dat ze niet snel stuk gaan).
Hierdoor kunnen ze wat meer controle houden over wat voor apparaten ermee verbonden worden, zo houdt je tablets, telefoons en andere apparaten weg die daar niet horen. Mogelijk met schadelijke gevolgen, al zou ik zo niet weten wat :P

----------


## MusicSupport

> De keus van Roland om de Ipad toe te voegen wordt volgens mij niet helemaal begrepen....
> Die Ipad is een heel stabiel apparaat en biedt een touch screen plus remote control (en nog een groot aantal andere functies die handig kunnen zijn) voor een fractie van de prijs als waar Roland het zelf voor zou kunnen ontwikkelen.
> Denk niet dat er gebruikers zullen zijn die het ding zonder Ipad gaan gebruiken.



Wordt volledig begrepen hoor. Ik ga alvast in op gevoelens die anderen kunnen krijgen en breng dat ter discussie. De iPad is een geweldig betrouwbaar apparaat dat de manier van werken is met deze console! Alleen wil iedereen meer voor hetzelfde geld. Het onboard display is informatief en snel genoeg af te lezen voor de benodigde info en instellingen.

Herstel: 1 rotatie inderdaad. Dat werkt prima! Je went snel aan de 'beperking' in knoppen die je hebt.
Echter werk je dan gewoon zoals het hoort met iPad dan gaat het instellen van een EQ zo snel omdat je haast kan tekenen.

----------


## Audio_man

Tip!

Er is een demo dag met de nieuwe Roland M200i bij proaudioshop
Zag een berichtje langs komen op facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/proaudioshop

----------


## LVG

> De keus van Roland om de Ipad toe te voegen wordt volgens mij niet helemaal begrepen....
> Die Ipad is een heel stabiel apparaat en biedt een touch screen plus remote control (en nog een groot aantal andere functies die handig kunnen zijn) voor een fractie van de prijs als waar Roland het zelf voor zou kunnen ontwikkelen.
> Denk niet dat er gebruikers zullen zijn die het ding zonder Ipad gaan gebruiken.



Ik heb hem ook getest zonder de ipad om te kijken of het te doen is.
Uiteraard werkt de ipad overzichtelijker, sneller en makkelijker maar zonder ipad kon ik prima de channelstrip instellen met de rotarie en de muis toetsen. 

De m200i zal op verschillende demo dagen uitgebreid uitgelegd worden. In januari zal bij ons (noord nederland) een demo dag worden gehouden van de m200i

----------


## NesCio01

[kick]

Hoi,

Zijn er na zo'n 11 maanden al wat meer gebruikservaringen?
De tafel heeft nogal wat mogelijkheden on board en nu de prijs is 
gezakt, wordt deze tafel wel erg interessant, zeker ook omdat er een
scala van (rand)apparatuur erg dichtbij te huur is.

Grtz

Nes

----------


## LVG

> [kick]
> 
> Hoi,
> 
> Zijn er na zo'n 11 maanden al wat meer gebruikservaringen?
> De tafel heeft nogal wat mogelijkheden on board en nu de prijs is 
> gezakt, wordt deze tafel wel erg interessant, zeker ook omdat er een
> scala van (rand)apparatuur erg dichtbij te huur is.
> 
> ...



Wij gebruiken bijna dagelijk al een m200i (sinds de eerste levering in nederland). Super compacte tafel met heel veel mogelijkheden. Wij doen er vooral congressen, tv shows, theater voorstellingen en kleine band dingen mee (zowel foh als monitor afhankelijk van de situatie) en met de ipad bedienen is helemaal fijn.

----------


## NesCio01

Zijn er al doordachte inbouwrackjes voor de S1608,
op 19"?

grtz

Nes

----------


## peterwagner

Ik kom alleen zelfbouw rackjes tegen, gestoffeerde racks die in stolpcases passen. Werkt prima.




> Zijn er al doordachte inbouwrackjes voor de S1608,
> op 19"?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes

----------


## LVG

> Zijn er al doordachte inbouwrackjes voor de S1608,
> op 19"?
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



Wij hebben o.a. gestoffeerde 19" binnenracks  door een flightcase bouwer laten bouwen waar aan de zijkant ook een opening zit (voor koeling en om makkelijk bij de zijkant aansluiting te komen)
Achterop 19" profiel voor bijv. 19" stroomblok.

----------


## peterwagner

> Wij hebben o.a. gestoffeerde 19" binnenracks  door een flightcase bouwer laten bouwen waar aan de zijkant ook een opening zit (voor koeling en om makkelijk bij de zijkant aansluiting te komen)
> Achterop 19" profiel voor bijv. 19" stroomblok.



Precies, wij hebben de aansluiting aan de acterkant in een 19"profiel samen met een powercon aansluiting.

----------


## NesCio01

> Wij hebben o.a. gestoffeerde 19" binnenracks  door een flightcase bouwer laten bouwen waar aan de zijkant ook een opening zit (voor koeling en om makkelijk bij de zijkant aansluiting te komen)
> Achterop 19" profiel voor bijv. 19" stroomblok.




Zijn er evt. kiekjes van (mag je ook pm-en hoor)
Ben benieuwd naar de oplossing van jouw FC-boer.
Wil ook iets stevigs, maar ben nog zoekend naar 
formaat en handigheid.

19", hoeveel HE, hoe diep, enkelzijdig of dubbelzijdig gebruik,
apart insteekpanel, split mogelijkheid etc. etc.
Er komt iig LKA 24/6 op  :Smile: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## LVG

> Zijn er evt. kiekjes van (mag je ook pm-en hoor)
> Ben benieuwd naar de oplossing van jouw FC-boer.
> Wil ook iets stevigs, maar ben nog zoekend naar 
> formaat en handigheid.
> 
> 19", hoeveel HE, hoe diep, enkelzijdig of dubbelzijdig gebruik,
> apart insteekpanel, split mogelijkheid etc. etc.
> Er komt iig LKA 24/6 op .
> 
> ...



Stuur maar even een email, dan mail ik je paar foto's terug.

----------


## Trooper

ik lees heel veel commentaar over ipad, mogelijkheden, s1608,....
maar bijna niets over wat minstens even belangrijk is: hoe is deze tafel klankmatig ?

----------


## NesCio01

en weer een kick.

Hierbij 3 foto's van mijn S1608.






Voorzijde is vast bekabeld.
De inputs aan de achterzijde zijn dubbel uitgevoerd
t.b.v. analoge doorvoer.

Ik heb toch niet gekozen voor de LKA 24/6 omdat ik
de power toch graag separaat houd.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ziet er netjes en heel bruikbaar uit.
Vergelijkbaar met mijn Allen & Heath GLD rack met AR2413 en AR84. Alleen heb ik dan 2 x zoveel inputs en outputs in een 8HE rackje  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

Zijn er overigens Roland gebruikers die ervaring hebben 
met de REAC-driver in combinatie met Reaper?

Ik bedoel dan deze driver: 
http://www.roland.com/support/articl...DK&id=62960793

en nog beter: Weet iemand een REAC-driver voor OS-X?

Grtz

Nes

----------


## jakkes72

1 heel klein puntje...: Zelf had ik de blauwe powercon onder gedaan... Voor de rest een heel net rackje!


vwb Reaper:
Ik heb het draaien op een Windows PC, Nog geen complete opnames gedaan.
Zelf ook meer opzoek naar een MAC versie van de driver, maar ik ben bang dat deze niet (meer) komt

----------


## drbeat

Mooi rackje Ness!!  heb je de annaloge ook nog er langs voor als je meer dan 16 kanalen gebruikt??

----------


## MusicXtra

Een heel deftig rackje inderdaad, benieuwd of het de verwachtingen helemaal waarmaakt.

----------


## NesCio01

> Mooi rackje Ness!!  heb je de annaloge ook nog er langs voor als je meer dan 16 kanalen gebruikt??



Yes, heb m'n taperack ook vast analoog bekabeld met LK 85.
M'n analoge multi houd ik er idd bij.





> Een heel deftig rackje inderdaad, benieuwd of het de verwachtingen helemaal waarmaakt.




@Sander:
Tot nu toe zeker!  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Arjan_Muzikant

Hey ik zag dat hier meerdere mensen enige ervaring hebben met een roland m200 i..
mij vraag  is:ik heb even de manual doorgenomen en vroeg me af of de kanalen(cd speler of iets dergelijks)kan linken, om 1 stereo kanaal te maken...dus 1 fader in plaats van 2 die met elkaar gelinkt zijn....Voorbeeld ik ga van me cd speler naar 2 ingangen naar input 4 en 5...Je kan dit met elkaar linken maar vroeg me af of je hier 1 kanaal van kon maken?
of zie ik hier wat over het hoofd in de manual?


groetjes Arjan

----------


## jakkes72

(Ik heb een M400, maar volgens mij werkt het redelijk hetzelfde)
Je kunt de ONEVEN kanalen met de EVEN kanalen linken (bv 9 en 10) door op LINK te drukken. 
Vervolgens op de custom layer een van beide kanalen aan een layer toevoegen. Je hebt nu 1 kanaal op je custom layer voor de CD speler. EQ/fader enz gaan dan op beide (L en R) aangepast worden. Settings van de GAIN, PAN en patch niet.
Ik hoop dat is wat je wilt.

----------


## NesCio01

> Hey ik zag dat hier meerdere mensen enige ervaring hebben met een roland m200 i..
> mij vraag  is:ik heb even de manual doorgenomen en vroeg me af of de kanalen(cd speler of iets dergelijks)kan linken, om 1 stereo kanaal te maken...dus 1 fader in plaats van 2 die met elkaar gelinkt zijn....Voorbeeld ik ga van me cd speler naar 2 ingangen naar input 4 en 5...Je kan dit met elkaar linken maar vroeg me af of je hier 1 kanaal van kon maken?
> of zie ik hier wat over het hoofd in de manual? groetjes Arjan



Klopt idd, wat Jakkes antwoordt. 

Het werkt niet zoals bij Digico, waarbij je iedere schuif ook stereo kunt maken,
maar het werkt wel in je userlayer en dat werkt ook perfect.

Dit werkt dan ook voor de ingebouwde USB speler. Ook die patch je
op een gewone layer naar 2 kanalen. Wanneer je beide kanalen linkt
kun je ook deze op een userlayer op 1 schuif zetten.

Ik heb userbutton 8 als startknop van de USB-player, werkt perfect.
Je kunt overigens enkel .wav in 16 bit draaien. Waarom Roland hier voor
max. 16 bit kiest is mij niet duidelijk.
Verder speelt de recorder in single mode 1 track, stopt aan het einde, maar
gaat niet op de volgende track staan. Je moet dus altijd handmatig naar de
volgende track (bij mij userbutton 7). Dit is bij gebruik van backing tracks
(musical/zang) weleens wat lastig.

grtz

Nes

----------


## purplehaze

Vraagje:
De matrixen van de Roalnd M200 zijn te gebruiken als auxenvoor monitoren. 
Nu loop ik tegen het volgende probleem aan dat ik aan een monitormix die via een matrix loopt een talkbackmicrofoon wil toevoegen. 
Dus een microfoon die de muzikanten gebruiken om nummers door te geven en andere zaken op te merken naar elkaar tijdens het spelen. Deze talkback staa tuiteraard alleen op de monitormix en is niet gerout naar L/R. Dit werkt bij de normale monitor mixen perfect alleen bij die ene groep via Matrix 1 krijg ik hem niet toegevoegd…raar toch?

Met de knop To Main aan en de mix-fader dicht van het talkbackkanaal werkte het ook niet, ik heb het voor nu niet meer geprobeerd metde mix-fader open. Maar als hij het dan wel zou doen zou het er naar uitzien dat de monitormix via de matrix postfader is… zowiezo ongewenst dus. 
Ergens vergeet ik iets maar wat….

----------


## purplehaze

..ben er achter, de sends voor de matrixen kunnen per kanaal ook pre of post fader geschakeld worden... logisch logisch...

----------

